# عالم الكمبرلان



## أبو حمزه الشامي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

الكمبرلان له انواع قد يستغرب النعض منها فهي كثيرة وهي :
comperlan 100 - coconut fatty acid monoethanolamide cocamide MEA 
صناعة : ألماني - اميركي 
 وهو مثخن ياتي على شكل حبيبات او شمع 
وستخدم للشامبو و رغوة الحمام ستيك مزيل التعرق 

---------------
comperlan COD _ coconut fatty acid diethanolamide cocamide DEA
صناعة : ألماني - اسباني - ايطالي - فرنسي - تركي - اميركي 
وهو مثخن أيضا يأتي على شاكل سائل 
وهو يستخدم في surfactant preparations


-----------------------
comperlan IP _ coconut fatty acid isopropanolamide cocamide MIPA
صناعة : فرنسي 
وهو مثخن يأتي على شكل خرز وكريات
سيستخدم أيضا في surfactant preparations


---------------------------

 comperlan KD - coconut fatty acid diethanolamide cocamide DEA
صناعة : ألماني - اسباني - ايطالي - فرنسي - تركي - اميركي 
وهو مثخن ومن الانواع المشهورة في منطقتنا العربية لكن يأتي منه ايضا سائل وصلب 
يستخدم في surfactant preparations


----------------------------------

comperlan LD - lauric acid diethanolamide aluramide DEA 
صناعة : ألماني - اميركي 
وهو مثخن ولكن يأتي على شكل شمع 
يستخدم في surfactant preparations



---------------------------


comperlan OD V - olic acid diethanolamide oleamide DEA 
صناعة : ألماني فرنسي
وهو مثخن يأتي على شكل سائل 
يستخدم في surfactant preparations

-------------------
comperlan VOD - soyaoil diethanolamide soyamide DEA 
صناعة : الماني - فرنسي 
يأتي على شكل سائل فقط 
يستخدم في : زيادة اللزوجة وعوامل اخرى مفيدة في الفورمولات 


------------------

comperlan WB - c12-c16 monoethanolamide cocamide MEA 
صناعة : فرنسية 
يأتي على شكل خرز 
يستخدم في : solid rim or tank blocks


----------



## hussein2020 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اكليل الورد(a) (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ......أريد الكثير من المقترحات بخصوص مشاريع التخرج


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الافادة الجميلة


----------



## sami-80 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

هذا ما كنت ابحث عنه شكرا


----------



## jamilaj1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

×××××××

لا يسمح بوضع وسائل الاتصال


----------



## مازن81 (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Huda Aljabali (4 يناير 2014)

شكرا


----------

